
A Message from Earth - wallflower
https://amessagefrom.earth/
======
zajd
Man, some really questionable use of animations and things in here. Hopefully
the website isn't the message, because lord knows any sort of advanced
lifeform isn't going to put up with that crap.

~~~
zebraflask
Think of it as a counterpoint to Elon's car orbiting Mars.

~~~
stephengillie
We were promised warp fields and Vulcans, and instead we put cars in places
they have no business being.

~~~
foxyv
I dunno, we were also promised flying cars.

------
pcunite
A _scary_ message from Earth

------
pvinis
I liked it.

------
messe
Well hopefully ETs have javascript enabled, because without it this site is
useless.

Can anybody with a screenreader chime in as to how this site renders/plays (no
idea what the correct term is)?

~~~
palerdot
Maybe, for ETs, our site might be like - "There is some life form out there
trying to use JS but not using it enough. They are using some biteless/boring
chaining stuff called promises and there are no beautiful pyramid of dooms
..... ". We may never know.

